# Franko started this dammit.



## Enzo (27 Jan 2004)

Alright, it‘s all about junk food. I‘ve seen some odd places in my day. I didn‘t quite have the courage to go into the fast food sushi place in Florida, but I was curious.

The topic, fast food outlets. What are your favourites?

For me, I‘ll have to go with the Burger King Whopper w/ Cheese and Bacon - I lived on the Extreme Whopper for awhile in the Caymans, same as a Whopper w/ 2 types of cheese and bacon.   

So for me, it is BK. A good balance of cost, speed and taste. (Flame Broiled baby)

A&W and Harvey‘s are close seconds, but they are $$ and I‘m usually in a rush, and Victoria doesn‘t really have a Harvey‘s anymore. I heard there was one in Colwood now, but I have yet to see it.

PS

Unfortunately, McD‘s has the best (tasting) fries, period.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (27 Jan 2004)

Hmm hard to choose, We have 100+ On one dam Street in Sackville, NS.

Between Pizza, Burgers, pasta, resturants, Joints hard to choose. probley Wendys or One of the many pizza points.


----------



## Slim (27 Jan 2004)

Wendys...without a doubt.

Slim


----------



## EX-STRAT (27 Jan 2004)

CAN NOT BEAT A BIG MAC, MIGHT KILL YOU IN THE LONG RUN BUT HEY WE WILL ALL DIE SOMEDAY!


----------



## mattoigta (27 Jan 2004)

1. Wendy‘s
2. A&W
3. Subway


----------



## Danny (27 Jan 2004)

Oh wendy‘s is the best for sure, although I cant eat beef I love the #6-SPICY CHICKEN! I have to agree that Mcdonalds  makes the best fries anywhere.


----------



## brin11 (27 Jan 2004)

Taco Bell.

Here lizard, lizard, lizard........


----------



## Franko (27 Jan 2004)

HOW IS THIS MY FAULT ENZO?   

BTW  Wendy‘s BLT Salad

Regards


----------



## Pikache (27 Jan 2004)

Wendy‘s and KFC.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Jan 2004)

1) Harveys
2) Raunchy Ronnies
3) Wendy‘s
4) Pizza Corner in Halifax


----------



## Slim (28 Jan 2004)

Franko
 I see by your rather panoramic physique that you have discovered fast food in Bosnia!

My girlfriend, who is from that part of the world, says that the food there is infinately better than on our side of the pond.

True or false.


----------



## Franko (28 Jan 2004)

**** no...what fast food?

"Panoramic" ? Yeah OK "Slim"   

Regards


----------



## Slim (28 Jan 2004)

The one thing I love about you Franko is that we can go on with a whole heap of good-natured slagging and still be best friends in the morning...No, wait, that came out wrong...

Are you saying there‘s no fast food places there yet. Why I thought that Mickey D‘s would have LAPES‘d in a portable restaraunt and crew to man it!


----------



## Franko (28 Jan 2004)

Nope...the closest one is in Banja Luka or Zagreb.

And for the other remark....
*lights dim...Barry White singing...mirror ball decends...*

 

Regards


----------



## Slim (29 Jan 2004)

Isn‘t Barry White the guy that sings...Never mind I don‘t want to know.

I‘ll go to Wendys for you today Franko...MMMmmm, combo number 4 with chicken strips, that was good!      :blotto:


----------



## Enzo (30 Jan 2004)

Franko, you started this with that thread in Off Topic, the Mikey D‘s documentary. It made me hungry.

And did you say, SALAD??? WTF is that???

Jesus, I go away for awhile and everyones getting snuggly, what‘s up with that   

Cheers...

PS
Am I alone w/ the BK mindset? C‘mon guys, help me out.


----------



## Franko (30 Jan 2004)

Had BK a LONG time ago(about 9 years ago). Used to love it...until I and Mrs Franko got food poisoning..at the same time! It was the end of BK for me and her ever since.   

As for the salad thing...trying to eat a bit better..getting older, trying to get in better shape...all that jazz.   

You know how the army goes...it doesn‘t matter how effective you are as a leader...if your 20lbs overweight, you‘re not an effective leader at all.

Regards


----------



## Danjanou (30 Jan 2004)

I‘ve eaten Mickey D‘s on four continents (so far), not bragging there just pointing it out, and you know what still the same bland taste no matter where. Mind after a couple of weeks of cous cous the fries in the Mac‘s in Tangier were a great change.

Absolute worse fast food ever is a chain called El Rapido in Cuba. It‘s Castros answer to BK or McD‘s. Absolutedly the worst food I‘ve ever seen, including MREs. They mainly serve chicken, pizza, burgers and some mystery meat sandwiches. The locals love it because it‘s a treat and a change from beans and rice. Tourists and other foreigners go once and then never again!

One of the urban myths about them, and I‘m still not sure it isn‘t true, is that due to the embargo there is/was a shortage of cheeze. Therefore they were using melted condoms as topping on the pizza.   

They‘re all what are called hard currency places which mean you have to pay in US Dollars not local Pesos which just adds to the insilt. Mind they all serve beer which is about all I‘ll get from one these days.


----------



## Franko (1 Feb 2004)

Profolactic topping? What‘ll they think of next?

Regards


----------



## Franko (1 Feb 2004)

Here‘s a good one. Had Mickey D‘s in Maribor, Slovenia on my last R&R.

Instead of a Big Mac it was a McCountry!

Tasted like McCrap!   :warstory:  

Regards


----------



## jonsey (3 Feb 2004)

New York Fries (with Malt Vinegar and "Californian" spice, lots of it)

Harveys


----------



## Dan Gerous (12 Feb 2004)

Weber‘s is an amazing hamburger joint off the highway 401 (I think) and it is great.  They have a couple old VIA train cars that you can eat in or a nice well-kept park.  The dog loves it (they even have a water bowl for her) and the food is wonderful.


----------



## Slim (14 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Nate M:
> [qb] Weber‘s is an amazing hamburger joint off the highway 401 (I think) and it is great.  They have a couple old VIA train cars that you can eat in or a nice well-kept park.  The dog loves it (they even have a water bowl for her) and the food is wonderful. [/qb]


Nate
I completely agree that WEBERS has it wrapped up (no pun intended) when you talk about hamburgers. My family has a cottage near the restaurant and have been going there since I was very young.

WEBERS is located off of Highway 400 north of Orillia Ont. Just before the exit to a small town called Washago (Part of the Trent-Severn River system).

There are indeed trains on site and the several passenger cars they have there have been converted into a series of dining rooms!

I have to visit the place at least once a year. The food really is excellent!

Slim


----------



## Franko (14 Feb 2004)

Burger King in Camp Butmir, Sarajevo BiH....

Just got back a few minutes ago....still feeling it in my gut...never again.

NOW I remember why I hate BK   

Regards


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Feb 2004)

Slim, Nate M, The only good thing about weber‘s is their reputation. I used to go to Bala a lot[the kee] and tried webers a few times but found it lacking. I think it‘s a case of style over substance. {course the huge line-ups on Fridays and Sundays were unbelievable]


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Feb 2004)

THE BIG HARV,Hmmmmmm!


----------



## Slim (14 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Bruce Monkhouse:
> [qb] Slim, Nate M, The only good thing about weber‘s is their reputation. I used to go to Bala a lot[the kee] and tried webers a few times but found it lacking. I think it‘s a case of style over substance. {course the huge line-ups on Fridays and Sundays were unbelievable] [/qb]


Ah well...each to their own.

I do love the food and the line ups actually they are long sometimes but they do move you along pretty good. I still go when I can.


----------



## chalk1 (15 Feb 2004)

Its not fast food, but what about Subway? Also, theres a great Pizza place in Amherst, NS called Bambino‘s pizzeria.

No Chinese food fans?


----------



## winchable (15 Feb 2004)

I used to work in a Chinese restaurant.

...nope still not a fan, just saying I used to work at one, haha.


----------



## chalk1 (15 Feb 2004)

Was it near an SPCA by any chance?


----------



## winchable (15 Feb 2004)

haha nono, most of those rumors were started by fast food and greeting card companies (tinfoil hat-on)

I just ate so much of it when I worked there that I never care if I see another plate of chow mein or General Tao‘s chicken again.
I think anyone who has worked at a restaurant or fast food joint probably feels the same way


----------



## chalk1 (15 Feb 2004)

Not even those fried chicken balls? Aw, cmon...


----------



## Enzo (15 Feb 2004)

I can eat my weight in chow mein.


----------



## Slim (16 Feb 2004)

I used to work in the midievil food court at Canada‘s Wonderland when I was much younger...
...Haven‘t been back since.


----------



## chalk1 (16 Feb 2004)

Hey! I tried funnel cake there for the first time in my life last summer...Ill never eat that until my 18 yr old arteries unclog from that bit of abuse.


----------



## Dan Gerous (16 Feb 2004)

Funnel cakes are bad, but my grandmother made a chocolate oblivion truffle torte one year.  It was pure egg (6), butter (1/2 cup) and chocolate (16 ounces).  You could feel your arteries clogging as you ate it.  But that was good.


----------



## Dan Gerous (16 Feb 2004)

Funnel cakes are bad, but my grandmother made a chocolate oblivion truffle torte one year.  It was pure egg (6), butter (1/2 cup) and chocolate (16 ounces).  You could feel your arteries clogging as you ate it.  But that was good.


----------



## Slim (17 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Nate M:
> [qb] Funnel cakes are bad,[/qb]


I got quite a serious burn on my right index finger due to making funnel cakes.

I was working with a young lady who spun around too quick one day, sending droplets of grease from the deep frier flying through the air. One landed on my finger and wound up becoming third degree.

I still have the scar...


----------



## Lexi (17 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Enzo:
> [qb] I can eat my weight in chow mein. [/qb]


Well, I can eat twice my weight in perogies and fried onions. God I love that stuff.. and I get it alot with my Ukrainian roots. It‘s like.. the food of all food for me, good ol‘ Ukrainian quisine. Borsch, perogies and cabbage rolls. Shame Ukrainian Christmas is over..


----------



## Lexi (17 Feb 2004)

Funnel cake? Never tried it.. don‘t think I want to now..

My mom makes this mean chocolate lover‘s cheescake. Oh God I‘ve never had anything so rich. A tiny sliver and you‘re set for the day..


----------



## chalk1 (17 Feb 2004)

Is it made with Bailey‘s irish cream by any chance? Best one i ever had was. I still dream about it to this day...sigh.


----------



## para paramedic (20 Feb 2004)

Eh, what? Bailey‘s?? Now you‘ve got my attention.... 

By far, the best Bailey‘s cheesecake that I‘ve ever had was in a pub in Ennis, Ireland. It was the perfect finish to an amazing meal of roasted lamb shank and a couple o‘ pints of Kilkenny.


----------



## Lexi (27 Feb 2004)

I like pizza


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Feb 2004)

After spending 4 or 5 months working as a security guard, I can say my favorite meals are homemade.. since i survived of fast food almost entriely... 

however wendys is the best, though every now and again i get a craving for some good old McCommunism.  

anyone here ever had Fast Eddies? theres a good place when you need your monthly grease fix.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2004)

who here has eaten at that fast food place by Aurora Armouries?! I cant remember the name of the place..something like C&M or C&S or something...but its the best place i‘ve ever eaten. Burgers were bigger than the plates and the fries were like NY Fries..so good. So much for being in shape now


----------



## Lexi (29 Feb 2004)

There‘s this really cool place up in Sauble that‘s by the beach... the burgers are gynormos and the fries were the best. Can‘t think of the name though..

Ah, and then there‘s Hutch‘s.   
Best place ever. And the icecream is good too.


----------



## bossi (29 Feb 2004)

Johnny‘s Hamburgers, 2595 Victoria Park Avenue, Scarborough (Mike Myer‘s favourite)

Arby‘s (especially when it‘s three for $5, along with a Jamocha shake - but the one nearest me just closed down ... sigh ... I guess my six months away put a dent in their revenues ...)

Donaires! (a.k.a. "gyros" - gotta love that sweet sauce) - I‘ll always remember going into Aldershot to do laundry and discovering a donair joint!  There used to be a place in Ottawa on Bank St; it was the perfect antidote to alcohol/blood poisoning (i.e. never woke up the next day with a hangover as long as I had the antidote before losing consciousness ...er, um ... going to bed ...)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Feb 2004)

I still dream about Greco Donairs in Oromocto.


----------



## combat_medic (1 Mar 2004)

Peter‘s Drive-in in Calgary has some of the best fat pill fast food ever. I‘ve seen grown men who couldn‘t polish off a large fries. 

Cockney King fish‘n‘chips on all-you-can-eat Mon-Thu in the Vancouver area rocks as well.

For the health-conscious Vancouver-ite, there‘s the Sushi Cafe all over downtown. Good sushi, good prices, fast takeout.

Lexi: Go out and eat some Ukranian food for me. After I moved from Alberta to BC I haven‘t been able to get a good fix.


----------



## Pikache (1 Mar 2004)

Noodle Delight just south of Victoria Pk. Ave and Sheppard and another one at finch block west from dufferin. A large plate of chinese noodles for 6.50. Can‘t walk afterwards.


----------



## clasper (1 Mar 2004)

Bubba‘s in Kingston serves the *best* poutine.  They even get away with jacking up the price at midnight to accomodate all the drunkards stumbling out of the bar in the wee hours.


----------



## winchable (1 Mar 2004)

For anyone who has ever been to Halifax, or trained at the Halifax armouries. The Pizza Factory serves I believe (don‘t quote me) 64 inch (diameter) pizzas. 

They mostly serve slices, but if you want a full 64 inch pizza you have to bring your own box. Whatever the size of the full pizza, the slices alone are about the size of a large pizza from anywhere else.

Also, if anyone is actually interested they‘ll give discounts to people in uniform.


----------



## K. Ash (1 Mar 2004)

That‘s a big *** pizza...lol, it would probably be a weeks eating for me.


----------



## Lexi (1 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Che:
> [qb] For anyone who has ever been to Halifax, or trained at the Halifax armouries. The Pizza Factory serves I believe (don‘t quote me) 64 inch (diameter) pizzas.
> 
> They mostly serve slices, but if you want a full 64 inch pizza you have to bring your own box. Whatever the size of the full pizza, the slices alone are about the size of a large pizza from anywhere else.
> ...


  
*drool*


----------



## brin11 (1 Mar 2004)

Che,

Where is this wonderful Pizza Factory??  I think I want to go there!  Also, the Tim Horton‘s and Burger King near Windsor Park give discounts also.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (2 Mar 2004)

Pizza Factory Has to be the wrost pizza ever.

But I eat there all the time, If it wasn‘t for the price I wouldn‘t eat there. YAH The pizza Is huge, Bigger then a Deep Freezer. 

It‘s Around the corner of the Halifax Armouries, Where the Carshop is.


----------



## winchable (2 Mar 2004)

Ahaha I never said it was really good pizza, just really big.

When you‘re closer to there then pizza corner, and that liquor induced pizza craving kicks in then that place looks like it‘s heaven popping out of the clouds.


----------



## chalk1 (3 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by clasper:
> [qb] Bubba‘s in Kingston serves the *best* poutine.  They even get away with jacking up the price at midnight to accomodate all the drunkards stumbling out of the bar in the wee hours. [/qb]


Now, are we talking poutines frites or poutines rapees? I find poutines rapees are, by far, much better. Any maritimers care to comment?


----------



## cathtaylor (3 Mar 2004)

Well, there aren‘t a lot of people who know what poutine rapee is. I‘m from P.E.I. originally but during my travels in the maritimes, I‘ve only ever seen this in New Brunswick. You‘re from Shediac? Why have rapee when you can have lobster!


----------



## Franko (4 Mar 2004)

Poutine Rapee and lobster with Moosehead Premium Dry to wash it down Mmmmmmmm.....   

Regards


----------



## K. Ash (4 Mar 2004)

For fast food it would have to be subway. Ya can‘t beat sweet onion chicken teriyaki (sp) . 

But if I‘m just lookin for a load of grease...can‘t go wrong with a big mac. 


On a related topic did anyone hear about how McDonalds are changing the name of their supersize fries to large? Appearently it has something to do with their healthy living campaign - or some such ****. Anywhere there is absolutely no difference in the serving just the name. I tell ya those people must be the smartest people in the world.


----------



## fusilier955 (4 Mar 2004)

This is for the people that have been in or are living in Halifax.  Has anyone been to John‘s Seafood on the Dartmouth side of the bridge, best beer battered fish n‘ chips w/battered clams ever!  I go there everytime I‘m over there practically, mmmmmmmm...


----------



## Lexi (4 Mar 2004)

Ugh.. looking at all of these posts while suffering from stomach flu isn‘t a good idea.
Just imagining the grease and fat makes me want to hurl....
I NEED MY CARROT STICKS!!


----------



## bossi (4 Mar 2004)

Try soda biscuits or unbuttered toast for the stomach flu - they‘re easier to digest.

re: Super-size re-naming - Ya gotta luv MacDonald‘s, eh?  Their advertising execs are almost as good as the federal Liberal Party‘s spin doctors‘s ... (grrr ... using "sponsorship" instead of "pork barrel" - a stroke of genius)


----------



## Pikache (4 Mar 2004)

MMmm... poutine... *drool*


----------



## winchable (4 Mar 2004)

I thought that MCd‘s was eliminating the supersize alltogether, so that large was the largest size?

As for poutine, it‘s a difficult call as to who has the best. I hate to say it but, I‘ve eaten alot of poutine, and some of the best poutine I‘ve had has been from Harvey‘s.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Mar 2004)

Ugh Rotten Ronnies (McD) can‘t stand that place, it rots out my insides everytime I eat their! BK more ugh. Flame Broiled my butt, has anyone ever seen a grill in any of their joints? anyone? Wendy‘s more of the same. KFC I worked their for 2 months in highschool, and after that I did not eat it for 2 years, it is gross and I always get food poisoning. Now what I like. #1 Licks Homeburgers (umm homeburgerssss, yum), #2 Harvey‘s burgers (they are all pretty much the same) #3 Subway sandwiches, and #4 any greasy spoon that uses a grill for their burgers is top notch in my books.


----------



## bossi (4 Mar 2004)

Ooops - Che is right - I saw an article that said they were only eliminating the name "Supersize", but after checking the wire services it appears they‘re actually eliminating the size.
Meanwhile, shares went up four cents that day ...


----------



## Franko (4 Mar 2004)

Deluxe French Fries has the best fish ‘n chips going...too bad they are overpriced, and in the maritimes.   

Regards


----------



## Lexi (4 Mar 2004)

Well, I still say,

*ROCK ON, TIMMIES!* 
  :blotto:


----------



## Slim (7 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Lexi:
> [qb] Well, I still say,
> 
> *ROCK ON, TIMMIES!*
> :blotto:  [/qb]


I heard on the radio that Timmies has the lowest concentration of caffiene in their coffee...Starbucks has the highest.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (7 Mar 2004)

I gotta Agree.. John‘s Lunch in dartmouth has to be the best Fish and chips around. Dammmit I want some now. Next weekend When im in the Darkside, after the shooting match i‘ll get some.


----------



## Lexi (8 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Slim:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody asked you.. Sheesh


----------



## Pieman (18 Jun 2004)

> I heard on the radio that Timmies has the lowest concentration of caffiene in their coffee...Starbucks has the highest.


Are we really even sure that stuff Timmies puts out is really coffee? It is black, yes..... but so is motor oil.


----------



## K. Ash (18 Jun 2004)

I could end up getting so much shyte thrown at me for this, ut I tell ya Tim Hortons coffee is not fit to drink it tastes more like battery acid then good ol caffine.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jun 2004)

Besides real men drink tea! 8)


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Jun 2004)

bossi said:
			
		

> Ooops - Che is right - I saw an article that said they were only eliminating the name "Supersize", but after checking the wire services it appears they&lsquo;re actually eliminating the size.
> Meanwhile, shares went up four cents that day ...


Whenever I went to Rotten Ronnie's, (never again, after watching 'SuperSize Me'), and I said that I wanted a supersize fry, they would say to the ppl in the back 'one large fry'.

There is actually no 'official' large size fry, there is the small, the medium, and the SS.

If they say that they are eliminating the SS, that probably just means that they are 'eliminating' *wink, wink, nudge nudge* and creating a large fry in it's place.

It's kinda the same thing as how they got around the '100% Pure Beef' thing.

As for the fav. Joint, I would have to agree with the boys at the beginning, Weber's Rules. Mmmm, Charcoal Cooked goodness, aahhhhhhhh......
that and the fact that I used to love meeting friends from the states up there on the way to the cottage every summer.

Cheers


----------



## Dan Gerous (22 Jun 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Besides real men drink tea! 8)



Amen to that.


----------



## Franko (6 Jul 2004)

Geesh....I thought this one died a long time ago.....

But I concur with Bruce....tea...Earl Gray...hot.

Regards


----------



## muskrat89 (6 Jul 2004)

My "CARE" packages from home always contain a package or two of King Cole tea. I've even got my wife hooked. If she doesn't get her cup of tea after supper - watch out!!


----------



## Franko (8 Jul 2004)

I personally drink Tetley.....

..a lot better than Red Rose  

Regards


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Jul 2004)

Tetley Rocks!!! >


----------



## Lance Wiebe (9 Jul 2004)

King Cole for me!


----------



## tabernac (9 Jul 2004)

Ahhh, Bubba Gump's Seafood. Dont get me started. The restauranut was based on Forest Gump and named after his friend, Bubba. The shrimp is THE best I have ever had. Only problem is there only in the US. 

1.Bubba Gump's
2.Pete's Drive In
3.Wendy's
4.BK
5.KFC (they have the best fries in the world)


----------



## commando_wolf63 (10 Jul 2004)

hummmm topic of fast food. When i was posted to C.F.B. Borden in the early 80's there was a Mc D's on base  during my pregnancy I lived on the egg Mc Muffin for brekkie. 

now that I'm older and wiser my tastes for fast food are 
     Subway
     Marius pizza
     A&W

the last time a group of us ate at Mc D's  all of us who ate various items from the Mc Value menu ended up feeling as though we had eaten a ton of lead  :-X so I've vowed no matter how much the kids beg never to set foot in a Mc D's again  thankfully my kids prefer subway anyday.


----------



## Scott (13 Jul 2004)

Fast Food, hmmmmmm....My favorites go from coast to coast and should appeal to anyone who has visited these locales:

Hungry Jacks in Westphal (Just across from the Weestphal Fire Station, outside Dartmouth) for the Belly Buster, 1 lb of artery clogging bliss.

Pizza Corner in Halifax (Does anyone know the names of the intersecting streets there?)

The Pizza place across from Chevy's in Truro, NS (I have no clue of the name)

Frank's Pizza in Stewiacke NS for the OKA Donair

Adrian's Fish and Chips in Five Islands NS for the clams

BUD THE SPUD

Busters Pizza, Grande Prairie AB for the grilled chicken pizza

Smoked meat restaurant/pub in Dorval Airport has excellent sandwiches even if the beer is $8

Dan's Pub in Ft Nelson BC for the prime rib

The list could go on

When I was in Bermuda I was amazed to see Rotten Ronnies on 'Merican Base there. Curious to know if any of our friends from the south could tell us if this is normal?


----------



## para paramedic (14 Jul 2004)

Moe's Deli and Bar in Dorval (now Trudeau) Airport does have decent sandwiches, but if you want to have THE definitive Montreal smoked meat, then you have to go to Schwartz's on St-Laurent Boulevard, just north of Pine Avenue. And be sure to try some *real* bagels from the bagel shop on St-Viateur, just east of Park Avenue!  ;D


----------



## atticus (14 Jul 2004)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> 2.Pete's Drive In



ahh... Pete's Drive In. Anybody else like how the large fries is a frickin shoe box overflowing with fries? I think that Pete's Drive In is the only fast food place that doesn't make me sick.


----------



## Lexi (15 Jul 2004)

Okay.. so a perogies stand isn't exactly fast food, but heck, perogies are the one and only love in my life.

That stand sells 9 huge perogies for 4 bucks along with a heaping serving of onions and sour cream.
I had the treat of feasting on a platefull at Aquafest. Why are those perogies the best?

The perfect.. I repeat PERFECT blend of potato and cheese perfectly packaged in a not-too-soggy but not-to-firm dumpling, smothered in butter and topped with fried onions.

... I miss them already.  :crybaby:


----------



## tabernac (15 Jul 2004)

'Schwartz's on St-Laurent Boulevard, just north of Pine Avenue" 

Oh buy. Don't get me started about Schwartz's. I completely forgot about them. If you do want to go, you should be there either 15 minutes before 12:00 or about half an hour after 1:00. During lunch the line outside can be almost half a block long. 

"2.Pete's Drive In"

They used to always undercook the burgers, but now there always cooked throughly. The milkshakes are real good, but kinda thick. My updated list:

1.Bubba Gump's
2.Schwartz's
3.Pete's Drive In
4.Wendy's
5.KFC (they have the best fries in the world)


----------



## atticus (16 Jul 2004)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> . The milkshakes are real good, but kinda thick.



Kinda thick? You'll get hernia trying to suck one through a straw.


----------



## Pieman (23 Jul 2004)

> The milkshakes are real good, but kinda thick.
> 
> 
> Kinda thick? You'll get hernia trying to suck one through a straw.



I always remember to pick up a milkshake for my girlfriend from Peter's drive in.


----------



## Coyote43D (23 Jul 2004)

quasiparamedic said:
			
		

> Moe's Deli and Bar in Dorval (now Trudeau) Airport does have decent sandwiches, but if you want to have THE definitive Montreal smoked meat, then you have to go to Schwartz's on St-Laurent Boulevard, just north of Pine Avenue. And be sure to try some *real* bagels from the bagel shop on St-Viateur, just east of Park Avenue!   ;D



*Amen to that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

